
Why the world needs one more dating app - dereklee868
https://boo.dating/blog/why-we-created-boo
======
partyboat1586
Seems like a great idea. I hope you will be keeping track of all the stats so
we can see how it works out.

The hardest part I think is that people will likely get their personality type
more than a little wrong. People tend to answer personality questionares with
who they want to be or who they are told they should be rather than with
honest answers and deep self knowledge.

